# Must pack items for a TS vacation.



## TTom

*Favorite Packing Tips*

I got a suggestion that a topic of this nature might be a good candidate for a "sticky" post, so I'm opening up this one to see what sort of response we get.

Please use this thread to post your favorite ideas for vacation packing to save space, prevent breakage, travel faster, etc.

If the responses are good enough, I will turn it into a sticky.

Have fun and help your Tugger friends.

Tom

P.S.:  Thanks for the suggestion, Cathy!


----------



## DeniseM

*My Hawaii Packing List*

Packing for Hawaii - Almost everyone takes twice as much to Hawaii as they really need the first time.  We only take carry-ons, now.  Keep in mind two things - it is usually HOT and HUMID in Hawaii, and it is VERY casual.  Even for a "dress-up" dinner you can wear a cotton dress or skirt, and an Aloha shirt and cotton slacks for the guys.  Most places, people even wear shorts to dinner.  Don't bother with sports jackets, panty hose, evening wear, coats, dress shoes, jeans, or high heels.  We usually stay some where with a washer and dryer near by, and plan to do a load of laundry every 3 or 4 days.  This cuts down on clothing too.

This is what we take:
4 pairs shorts
4 T-shirts or tank tops
1 wind breaker or very light jacket/sweater/sweatshirt (for boat trips or Haleakala on Maui)
2 bathing suits
1 cover up
Females - 1 or 2 cotton dresses/skirts (buy them there!)
Males - 1 or 2 aloha shirts (buy them there!)
1 pair casual cotton slacks (wear on the plane)
SPF 15+ sunscreen, higher if you are fair skinned - critical! (buy it there)
Hat with a large brim - critical! (or you can buy it there)
1 Pr. comfortable all-purpose sandals (that you can wear to dinner, or shopping, etc.)
1 Pr. water shoes (for the beach, boat trips, snorkeling)
1 Pr. walking/hiking shoes (tennis shoes - wear on the plane to save room in luggage)​
Also, note that due to the wind and humidity, make up and elaborate hair-dos don't last in Hawaii.  A hair-do that doesn't require styling, or hair spray, will hold up best, and no one really bothers with make up very much.  Ladies - here is the secret to keeping your hair beautiful in Hawaii.  When you are going to be at the beach or out on a boat, all day, lightly saturate your hair with conditioner, slick it back or braid it, and plop on a big hat.  When you shower after your excursion, your hair will be beautiful and manageable, instead of dried out from the sun.

If you are trying to pack light, don't pack any liquids.  (Especially now with the airline restrictions.)  Hawaii has major drug stores and grocery chains - just wait and buy your heavy and bulky liquids there, they will only be a few cents more.  You will need a big bottle of sun screen and lotion, plus the usual shampoos, etc.  For after-sun lotion, we think Aloe Vera gel is the very best.  It isn't greasy and it really soothes your skin and preserves your tan.

New tips - we take our oldest pair of tennis shoes and throw them away before we leave.  (They are covered with red dirt anyway!)

Mail home your souvenirs in flat rate box from the post office - no matter how heavy it is, the price is the same.


----------



## ownsmany

Great tips Denise.  We're going to Hawaii in a few months & appreciate your advise.

For me I'll take a couple of coverups and leave out a few pairs of shorts.  Most times when I got anywhere with a beach - I wear mostly bathing suits and coverups.


----------



## andrea t

I always pack in a specific color scheme so that I have unlimited mix and match alternatives.  Black, white and red work well for me.  Or Black white and taupe.  

If you can cut down on the shoes (always a challange), the battle of over weight luggage is half won.  The color scheme tip helps accomplish this.

For women, I love Chico's "travelers" line of clothing.  They can get you through anything!

I also roll instead of fold and when packing heavier items such as bulky sweaters, I've used "space bags".  Target sells the type that you roll out the air, not vacume it out.  They flatten up everthing like a pancake but don't really wrinkle them.

I always save space in my luggage for my travel size Rowenta steamer just in case.

I pack underwear in plastic bags and press out the air.  Who wants security going through that stuff!


----------



## Judy

I had a packing system that served me well for years, but since TSA put in new regulations (50 pound weight limit, only tiny containers of liquids in the carry-on), I had to redo it.  I'm still working it out, but here's what I have so far:
Weight:  I bought a luggage scale and discovered that my checked-bag suitcase weighed a lot all by itself. So I bought one of the new light-weight ones such as ebags carries.
Toiletries:  I pack a zip-lock in my carry-on with shampoo and such, but it won't hold enough to get me through a week's vacation.  My toiletries kit was the wrong shape to fit nicely into my checked bag, so I bought one that will lie flat in my suitcase and hang in the bathroom at my destination.  I've yet to try it out.  I hope it doesn't leak


----------



## bellesgirl

*Keep a list*

I have a generic packing list that I keep on the computer which I print off before each trip.  One column for each family member and one for the household.  I have a seperate column for timeshare necessities as well like napkins, condiments, etc.  I tear each column off and give the each person their own for packing.  Everything is on there from beach to hiking to winter sports.  Just cross off what is not appropriate for the particular trip.  I works great!  Don't leave the little things off - we use it so dilligently that one time we flew to a wedding and my husband didn't pack a tie - it wasn't on the list!  It's on the list now - even though it's rarely packed.


----------



## nana7

My rules is to pack and TAKE 1/2 out..you don't need it anyway.   I also use plastic zip bags for underwear, sock, and any small items.  The travel bags work for great for shirts and shorts.  The rest of the items I ROLL and fit in.   I am  now putting my cosmetic bag in the suitcase and filling carryone with any bulk item you might have( shoes, jacket etc)   I also like to pack some OLDER items and then just leave them.(ex. underwear, t shirts, sox)  You now have room for those purchased items.   It is much easier to stop and buy the toothpaste, lotions, deoderants,shampoo etc then to carry them.  A color scheme is key to packing light!  They have wash machines where ever you go!


----------



## Fletcher921

Whan going on a cruise - I always take a power strip so I can plug in battery charger for phone, camera, etc...  Not usually an issue in a timeshare!


----------



## limey

If your going somewere warm pack your case then take half off what you packed out and you'll still prolly be taking to much.


----------



## DeniseM

ownsmany said:


> Great tips Denise.  We're going to Hawaii in a few months & appreciate your advise.
> 
> For me I'll take a couple of coverups and leave out a few pairs of shorts.  Most times when I got anywhere with a beach - I wear mostly bathing suits and coverups.



True - but once I leave the beach I HAVE to change into something that's not full of sand!


----------



## MRSFUSSY

Hello from Long Island:  Packing isn't a problem if you make sure and have all the laundry up-to-date just before you leave.  I usually take 6 clean blouses, same for shirts for hubby, and hang all 6 on 1 hanger.  When we get to where-ever we're going all I have to do is hang 2 hangers.  Probably sounds crazy but I don't like putting clothes into the bureau drawers (bugs, smells etc.) so I sort the clothing in the opened suitcase.  This works for us as long as there is a washing machine somewhere. Our dentist friend tells me that he sprays the drawers with Lysol and then lines the drawers with aluminum foil.  Pain, pain, pain for me.

Another thing, don't pack all white/light colors. They show spills too easy.  We're in bathing suits all day so packing is easy.


----------



## Jennie

We often vacation for 4-6 weeks at a time. It usually involves moving from timeshare to timeshare each week. Upon arrival, I go to a dry cleaning store and ask for some of their unwanted wire hangers--the ones their customers return after taking the clean clothes home. I have never been asked to pay for them. I then hang all my clothes up. Not only do items stay more accessible and less wrinkled, but it is also a cinch to gather the hangers up and take them over my arm to the car when moving to the next unit. It saves a lot of packing and unpacking. 

I used to leave them behind at the last destination but I saw that the cleaning crews would quickly toss them in the garbage. So I now take them with me to the office when checking out, and offer them to incoming guests. I never fail to find an appreciative recipient.


----------



## abbekit

I always kid my husband that all I'm taking to Hawaii is a bikini and a toothbrush  , somehow I never manage that!


----------



## hopetotimeshare

*Perfect!*

This post comes right on time for me!  We are going on our first TS vacation to Orlando in a few weeks.  I am planning my packing strategy - 7 days, 3 kids, 2 adults.  I always vow not to overpack and I always do...but this time, I am trying to keep it simple and after paying overweight fees in Orlando and NY once before, I have learned my lesson!  Thanks, I think this is a great post!


----------



## rkd

I have a small rolling "timeshare bag" that comes with us on every trip

air freshener
candles & matches
clorox cleanups
laundry detergent
small dish detergent (i have been in some ts's where they give a foil pack!)
coffee fliters, sweet & low, sugar
ziplock bags in various sizes
advil & tylenol, bandaids, & antibiotic cream, antihistamine
cocktail shaker & shot glass
sudoku, crossword & deck of cards, pad of paper & pencils
large plastic cups for pool use

I keep it packed...just a quick glance in it to see what needs replacing.

Any additional ideas?

Regina


----------



## ownsmany

rkd said:


> I have a small rolling "timeshare bag" that comes with us on every trip
> 
> air freshener
> candles & matches
> clorox cleanups
> laundry detergent
> small dish detergent (i have been in some ts's where they give a foil pack!)
> coffee fliters, sweet & low, sugar
> ziplock bags in various sizes
> advil & tylenol, bandaids, & antibiotic cream, antihistamine
> cocktail shaker & shot glass
> sudoku, crossword & deck of cards, pad of paper & pencils
> large plastic cups for pool use
> 
> I keep it packed...just a quick glance in it to see what needs replacing.
> 
> Any additional ideas?
> 
> Regina




Great list.  I especially like the candles & matches.  I'm always buying candles to for the jacuzzi.  I should just remember to take some.


----------



## susieq

How about a night lite, and those elastic corners for sheets, ( the clip on ones - for when the elastic in the fitted bed sheets is shot ), oh yea... and a mat for the tub. 

Sue


----------



## susan1738

*Me Too!*

I, too, do the list thing!!  (And I thought that I was the only one!)  During each trip, I will add something else that didn't make the previous list.  

And, I too, have a timeshare travel bag.  It is a small soft-side zipper cooler and I just leave the essential kitchen things that I will need in there.   I've only taken it on trips where we are driving (I'm not sure all of this stuff would fly well, nor would you even want to use the space for it) Here's what's in mine:
non-refridgerated individual creamers
splenda (no sense buying another whole box on each trip and throwing most 
           of it away.)
coffee in a ziploc bag
flour in a ziploc bag
sugar in a ziploc bag (I know!!  I should have stock in ziploc!)
Non-stick spray like Pam
Individual packets of dishwasher soap
Mini-container of Tide
Mini-box of dryer sheets
straws (for my toddies)
Seasonings: fajita, chili powder, cinnamon, etc
vegetable oil
toothpicks
deck of cards (just in case a poker game breaks out)

We like to eat-in a couple of days during the week, and we always have breakfast in the condo.  Lunch just usually depends on what we are doing.  So, having some of those kitchen essentials available is really nice!

Great thread!  I like these ideas!!  Keep 'em coming!  Thanks!


----------



## rkd

Susan...I have added a few more items thanks to your list.  I do hope more folks add to this thread.  Maybe we can start a new one in a more obvious area?  Regina


----------



## dreamtraveller

*Newbie frightened by packing list!*

Hi all,
My husband and I recently purchased a trial RCI package and have booked a week in Orlando at the end of March with our 2 kids (12 and 14).  I realized that we would have to buy groceries when we get there, but looking at the packing list on the "Advice" page and reading some of the postings in this thread has me terrified we've made the wrong decision.  Do I really have to pack salt, pepper and sugar?  Of course, I don't want to be stuck buying huge boxes of condiments when I get there, but I guess I thought timeshares were like motels with kitchenettes, where some of the basics are supplied?  We are flying and trying to pack light (an impossibility for me even in the best of circumstances!)  Somebody please tell me I don't have to pack all of this little stuff!!!


----------



## KevJan

It all depends on where you are staying.  Some provide necessities such as salt, pepper, and sugar.  We've even stayed at some that provided seasoning for tacos, spaghetti, steaks, chicken, etc. Sometimes the previous weeks occupants will leave items such as foil that are not perishable.  We were at Vistana Villages a few years ago and they had all the necessities. Good luck and have tons of fun!


----------



## dreamtraveller

Thanks for the reassurance.  I feel a little better now.  Perhaps the best thing to do is phone the resort and ask. Although if anyone has any insight into offerings from Magic Tree Resort in Kissimmee, all info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jimbo

We have friends that always leave the things they took but didn't use laying out in their way in their BR so that they remember not to take so much the next time.  I guess if you do it every time something isn't working!!!


----------



## dreamtraveller

*Car markers*

Just got another great tip from a friend.  When you're going someplace where you will be renting a car and parking in large parking lots (like Disney!!), bring something to mark your car (a flag or small stuffed toy?).  Your car is going to look like every other rental car!


----------



## hopetotimeshare

Hi all!  How would you transport a Laptop Computer and Video Camera on a flight to Orlando?  I already have one "carryon bag" and my purse, hubby could carry the computer if necessary.  What do you all suggest?


----------



## pcgirl54

dreamtraveler, no need to fret or bring so much stuff.

First of all there are supermarkets or Walmart most places you go. Having said that you can pack a few things in zip lock bags as well as a *collapsible cooler *that packs nicely in a suitcase. Everything else you can buy. You have a washer in or near your unit. Do not overpack. Bring 3-4 days worth of clothes, a jacket or sweatshirt to wear when its chilly.

Does the resort supply beach towels because this takes up a lot of room in the suitcase? Beach chairs or noodles you can buy at Walmart for a low cost and leave in the unit for the next person.

Bullfrog sunscreen-simply the best I have ever used.

Things I bring in baggies,that are easy to pack. I used to car it on in a canvas bag but now we have the 3oz gel issue.

1.Extra ziplock bags. folded aluminum foil or plastic wrap to broil with or cover food & put in a ziplock

2.powder laundry detergent(not the entire box but enough for 3-4 loads & a dryer sheet

3.coffee/filters/tea bags or one can buy coffee at the market but you may want to pack some for checkin day if the unit does not provide sample packs

4.salt/pepper buy the 1.00 ones at the market that you use for a cookout-or get some from restaurants you eat at.

5.Sugar packets-bring or buy at the market cost about 1.00-2.00

I also bring a sample size liquid dish detergent and wrap carefully. Most places suppy dishwasher detergent but not all supply the liquid.

All of the above takes very little room.

My boss travels extensively  for years with his spouse who worked for the airlines. His advice is to put everything on the bed you think you need then throw half of that on the floor because you won't use it. Take the other half on the bed and only pack half of that. They each take a carryon.


----------



## rkd

Something I have taken for years (even to a hotel) is a flashlight.  I had a friend in the Oakland/San Francisco earthquake and she said her flashlight was how she got out of hotel!

On a lighter note....I noted this week that in my "timeshare bag" I also keep paper plates and a small spray bottle of glass cleaner.

Regina


----------



## Whirl

*You need PACKING CUBES...they rock!*



MRSFUSSY said:


> Probably sounds crazy but I don't like putting clothes into the bureau drawers (bugs, smells etc.) so I sort the clothing in the opened suitcase.  Our dentist friend tells me that he sprays the drawers with Lysol and then lines the drawers with aluminum foil.  Pain, pain, pain for me.
> 
> .



Packing cubes rock. I discovered these a few years ago and they have made all aspects of packing better. 

I have sets in different colors for every family member (I'm addicted...even my

10 week old twins already have their own sets). 

These are sold in sets and are soft sided nylon and mesh square bags that I use to organize  ( pants, shirts, outfits, undergarments, swim stuff, whatever) my packing. When you go through security, everything is in zipped  see-through bags, so your personal items don't get spewed out everywhere as they are well contained. They usually don't even open them, just look in and feel around in them.  
Additionally, I just throw them into the drawer and that's it for unpacking at the hotel. I don't like to put things in the drawers either and this keeps them organized. ...you can still spray some Lysol in the drawer and then just toss in your packing cubes. I stay organized the whole trip. I pack dirty clothes in cubes as I empty them, if not doing laundry. I return home as organized as when I left and unpacking is a breeze. 

Packing actually amuses me....


You can check them out here http://www.ebags.com/ebags/packing_cubes_3pc_set/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=13032

Happy packing...collect them all and don't forget the Susan G Komen PINK ones, too!

Cheryl (addicted to packing cubes).


----------



## pcgirl54

Denise,My boss who travels a lot and visits Oahu annually for more than 15yrs. Like you they take 2 carryons and 4 outfits and they do not even own a TS. There are washers in the hotel.


----------



## schiff1997

dreamtraveller said:


> Hi all,
> My husband and I recently purchased a trial RCI package and have booked a week in Orlando at the end of March with our 2 kids (12 and 14).  I realized that we would have to buy groceries when we get there, but looking at the packing list on the "Advice" page and reading some of the postings in this thread has me terrified we've made the wrong decision.  Do I really have to pack salt, pepper and sugar?  Of course, I don't want to be stuck buying huge boxes of condiments when I get there, but I guess I thought timeshares were like motels with kitchenettes, where some of the basics are supplied?  We are flying and trying to pack light (an impossibility for me even in the best of circumstances!)  Somebody please tell me I don't have to pack all of this little stuff!!!



My husband always make sure that I pack regular white vinegar, he can never seem to find it in Orlando


----------



## icydog

I filled a refillable travel size bottle with Fabreze. It is one of the most valuable things I bring along. Often our timeshare will have smells I cannot abide. A little spray and they're gone. Also most ts do not have windows in their bathrooms and some do not have exhaust fans, nuff said. 
I always carry a large supply of ziplock bags in all sizes. They are handy for so many things. I buy laundry tabs from Amway and I take a little liquid detergent for stains. If I am going on a plane I only take tabs or I buy detergent at the grocery store and leave the left overs for the maid.
If I am driving I take my pillow. No such luxury when flying. I've tried the space bags and find I can do better rolling my clothing and stacking them in two layers. Shoes on the bottom of course. I take my own shampoo and conditioner and small soap only for me. I don't share these items with my husband as he doesn't care what he uses and hotel supplied items are fine with him. One of my ts doesn't supply anything. They give you a starter package of dish detergent, laundry detergent, toilet paper (can you believe they don't replenish toilet paper?) and papertowels. It is your resposibilty to buy more when you run out. Even my Disney Vacation Club resorts doesn't supply extra detergent or any salt and pepper. Most Marriotts will but some will not replenish laundry detergent.


----------



## rkd

I can not believe I never thought of the Febreze!  I always bring candles and air freshener so thanks for this tip!

Regina


----------



## Jaybee

I'm glad someone finally mentioned a flashlight. I keep a small one in my carryon bag.  I also always take coffee in a zip-lock bag, and some filters. Often, I don't need them, but hate having to buy a whole box if I do. I also take a small amount of powdered laundry soap for handwashing...and a few clothespins. I  take Wisk laundry tablets. They're easy to pack.

For drive-to places, I have a "timeshare box" with foil, plastic wrap, seasonings, a SHARP knife, zip-locks with packs of tea, chocolate, salt, pepper, & Stevia (sweetener).  I've found that almost every place now provides salt & pepper.

Oh, I don't think anyone has mentioned a corkscrew, or nail clippers, but they are part of our travel supplies.

I love seeing all these suggestions.  Thanks for taking the time to post them.
Jean


----------



## ownsmany

Whirl said:


> Packing cubes rock. I discovered these a few years ago and they have made all aspects of packing better.
> 
> I have sets in different colors for every family member (I'm addicted...even my
> 
> 10 week old twins already have their own sets).
> 
> These are sold in sets and are soft sided nylon and mesh square bags that I use to organize  ( pants, shirts, outfits, undergarments, swim stuff, whatever) my packing. When you go through security, everything is in zipped  see-through bags, so your personal items don't get spewed out everywhere as they are well contained. They usually don't even open them, just look in and feel around in them.
> Additionally, I just throw them into the drawer and that's it for unpacking at the hotel. I don't like to put things in the drawers either and this keeps them organized. ...you can still spray some Lysol in the drawer and then just toss in your packing cubes. I stay organized the whole trip. I pack dirty clothes in cubes as I empty them, if not doing laundry. I return home as organized as when I left and unpacking is a breeze.
> 
> Packing actually amuses me....
> 
> 
> You can check them out here http://www.ebags.com/ebags/packing_cubes_3pc_set/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=13032
> 
> Happy packing...collect them all and don't forget the Susan G Komen PINK ones, too!
> 
> Cheryl (addicted to packing cubes).




wow - think I have to try them.


----------



## ownsmany

ownsmany said:


> wow - think I have to try them.


how do they compare to the bags that Rick steves sells?


----------



## Courts

A "Leatherman" has all the "tools" you may need depending on the one you get, such as, bottle opener, needle nose pliers, knife, file, plus 8" ruler, and screwdriver-straight and philips in a 3/4"x4"x1-1/4" fold up with leather belt pouch.


----------



## Strong1

*few more suggestions*

We cook in the unit at least a few times a week, especially if we are travelling with the kids.  Because I don't want to be "trapped" in the kitchen, I have created a soft covered binder with plastic page inserts that contains a bunch of my favourite fast, delicious, quick recipes with limited ingredients.  I have collected a lot from Rachel Ray's 30 minute meals (eg. her "curry-in-a-hurry chicken salad" is to die for).  I insert the recipes into the sleeves and take the thin binder with me.

Before I leave, I prepare "spice packs" for each recipe in a zip lock.  If the spices all go into the recipe at once, I just measure them into the labelled ziplock.  If there is more than one addition of spices, I measure the spices into a square of waxed paper, fold it closed and seal with masking tape (label the tape with which spice it is) and put all the required spice packets for one recipe into a labelled ziplock.  This avoids having to buy spices on location, and makes the cooking job faster since you don't have to measure anything.

I also bought a normal sized spice container of pepper that has a pepper mill built right on top.  I take this with me, as I love fresh ground pepper.

Colleen


----------



## Hawaiibarb

I'm glad someone mentioned spices, because I try to take the ones I know I'll use.  Also, if you have a favorite recipe that calls for sugar or flour, I measure and take that in a ziplock bag; I sure don't want to buy a 5 pound bag (I always fly to TS's).  

great suggestions!


----------



## JanB

When I pack for ANY trip, my motto is that everything I take has to match at least two other items, i.e., pants to 2 shirts; shirt to 2 pants; skirt to 2 tops that match 2 pants, etc. I get so many outfits in a carry-on size suitcase.  I limit colors to 2 dark, single colored neutrals (black, brown, grey...) for bottoms and 2 colors (red, purple, green, burgandy....) for tops, all mix/match.  I avoid light colors and whites unless they are part of a multi-color top.

My shoes are limited to a pair of comfortable walking shoes,  sandals (for warmer climates including flip-flops for beach/pool/house shoes)....and, if I must, 1 pair dark dress shoes.  I wear the heaviest shoes and pack the others (socks go inside shoes since that space is wasted otherwise...also, shoes get wrapped individually in plastic grocery bags as they not always fit best on the bottom of my suitcase).

I pack 1 bathing suit (Hawaii gets 2) and 1 cover-up that doubles as an after bath cover-up, and 1 pair light pjs.  I, too, use ziplocks for underwear. 

If I check my bag, I limit weight to <35 lbs.  If I carry-on, I limit it to <30 lbs.  I use a combination of folding and rolling depending on how things fit best.

This has worked well for travel to Hawaii, Europe and in the US.  Now, I just have to learn packing techniques for CRUISE travel.


----------



## acesgame

I am not a boyscout but I do believe in being prepared.  We tend to travel off season which means you never know about the weather so we include small or flat rain ponchos (esp. in Orlando) We also carry wire hangers in our suitcases because there are never enough. I carry salt and pepper and spices in those small split shaker refillable camping shakers.  We also throw in a few bags of micro popcorn.  Always carry bathing suits even off season incase we want to use a hot tub (after a long day of shopping )
Gotta have fannie packs and we have a small duffle bag that zips down on itself to a flat rectangle.  I love to shop and usually come home with more than I left with so If I need more luggage this doubles as a nice carry on.  I am also wierd about liking to bring home regional specialty foods and those are not things to check in your luggage.  I have brought home fish that we caught in Ft. Myers, Apple cider from Pigeon Forge, Italian bread and cookies from NY, Cheese from VT etc.


----------



## ownsmany

Strong1 said:


> We cook in the unit at least a few times a week, especially if we are travelling with the kids.  Because I don't want to be "trapped" in the kitchen, I have created a soft covered binder with plastic page inserts that contains a bunch of my favourite fast, delicious, quick recipes with limited ingredients.  I have collected a lot from Rachel Ray's 30 minute meals (eg. her "curry-in-a-hurry chicken salad" is to die for).  I insert the recipes into the sleeves and take the thin binder with me.
> 
> Before I leave, I prepare "spice packs" for each recipe in a zip lock.  If the spices all go into the recipe at once, I just measure them into the labelled ziplock.  If there is more than one addition of spices, I measure the spices into a square of waxed paper, fold it closed and seal with masking tape (label the tape with which spice it is) and put all the required spice packets for one recipe into a labelled ziplock.  This avoids having to buy spices on location, and makes the cooking job faster since you don't have to measure anything.
> 
> I also bought a normal sized spice container of pepper that has a pepper mill built right on top.  I take this with me, as I love fresh ground pepper.
> 
> Colleen



wow - can you share you recipe pages with us.  Sounds like a great idea.  Always looking for quick recipes.  Don't cook much at home as always working.  Like to cook on vk.


----------



## rubycat33

*Keep the Air Conditioning Going*

Now this will be a test.  What do you pack for this?  I understand my T/S, Marriott Maui has installed motion detectors in the room so air conditioning turns off if there isn't movement in the room.  I return to the room mid day to hide out form the heat.  Anyone figured out something to keep movement in the room and thus "fool" the motion detector?  If I need to bring something with me (besides electrical plyers) I will do it.  Suggestions?


----------



## philemer

MRSFUSSY said:


> Our dentist friend tells me that he sprays the drawers with Lysol and then lines the drawers with aluminum foil.  Pain, pain, pain for me.



That guy is SICK!


----------



## Iwant2gonow

*Only when driving suggestions*

After a long drive the last thing we want to do is spend an hour at supermarket. So we actually pack a cooler when we do not fly. We buy our meats ahead of time, marinate them and freeze them in a ziploc. Meats such as london broil, chicken, and pork chops are all great. We usually bring a batch of chili or homemade soup and this last trip we brought a homemade quiche to microwave for breakfast by servings. Using our TS word document we also pack frozen veggies, etc., and usually 3 grocery bags full of  sodas, nachos, salsa, popcorn, salad dressing, peanut butter, premeasured by batch of pancake mix and all of the things already mentioned in other posts.
We also like to start with an empty case of wine and fill it with our favorite wines, wine glasses and opener, large coffee mugs since a lot of TS only have small ones. When we arrive we spend about 10 minutes in the grocery store for things like eggs, dips, and milk...etc :whoopie:


----------



## rubycat33

*Careful!*

Careful !!!   My first thought was gee, someone thinks I'm sick for wanting air conditioning while in Hawaii.  On a second read, guess your'e not referring to me.
But seriously, what is wrong with that dentist?  Anyone knows you use Saran Wrap, not aluminum foil!


----------



## acesgame

*rubycat*

If you get one of those really small electric fans, you could attach a light plastic streamer and it would flutter around but you would have to situate it close the the motion detector I would imagine.  It would also circulate alittle air.  Or maybe if there is a ceiling fan you could attach streamers to the blades and keep it running.  I don't know if it would work but it seems like it would.


----------



## Courts

rubycat33 said:


> Now this will be a test.  What do you pack for this?  I understand my T/S, Marriott Maui has installed motion detectors in the room so air conditioning turns off if there isn't movement in the room.  I return to the room mid day to hide out form the heat.  Anyone figured out something to keep movement in the room and thus "fool" the motion detector?  If I need to bring something with me (besides electrical plyers) I will do it.  Suggestions?


Motion detectors work on detecting heat. 

You might try a light maybe 100 watt (a lamp without the shade) and put it on a timer in the center of the room so it goes on for awhile then off for awhile then on. 

If by experiment you can find out how often it turns off without movement, then you can program the timer for that particular time frame.

Worth a try.

.


----------



## marybudruth@webtv.net

*To fool a motion detector*



rubycat33 said:


> Now this will be a test.  What do you pack for this?  I understand my T/S, Marriott Maui has installed motion detectors in the room so air conditioning turns off if there isn't movement in the room.  I return to the room mid day to hide out form the heat.  Anyone figured out something to keep movement in the room and thus "fool" the motion detector?  If I need to bring something with me (besides electrical plyers) I will do it.  Suggestions?


Try blowing up several balloons. Tie them to several chairs in the airstream of the air conditioner and the motion detector.  Be sure the air conditioner is running before you go out. Good luck!


----------



## ati2d

We put individual Bounce Dryer sheets in our suitcases. Keeps everything smelling nice, but the added bonus is that it also keeps the mosquitos away! Good thing, especially in Hawaii, Mexico, Costa Rica, etc.....
We put them in the dresser drawers when we get to the timeshare. Then, when we're ready to do laundry before coming home, we just put them in the dryer. 
We also pack a small spray bottle of "Wrinkle Release". I think it's by Woolite. I hate to iron on vacation. It's either too hot or we don't have the time. But, wrinkless clothes make me feel better if we're going out somewhere nice.


----------



## Hoc

rubycat33 said:


> But seriously, what is wrong with that dentist?  Anyone knows you use Saran Wrap, not aluminum foil!



Yeah, but the aluminum foil can also be fashioned into a nifty little cap that will keep the Martians from reading your mind.


----------



## Hoc

marybudruth@webtv.net said:


> Try blowing up several balloons. Tie them to several chairs in the airstream of the air conditioner and the motion detector.  Be sure the air conditioner is running before you go out. Good luck!



Blowing them up might not work, but if you went to a store and got a couple of helium filled ones. . . . brilliant!


----------



## spitubbe

hopetotimeshare said:


> Hi all!  How would you transport a Laptop Computer and Video Camera on a flight to Orlando?  I already have one "carryon bag" and my purse, hubby could carry the computer if necessary.  What do you all suggest?


I speak from experience in saying, if it is a laptop, don't let it out of your site.  I had checked it to a bellhop once and they gave it a toss on the cart, loss part of the screen resolution and had to have it repaired, $700.  Electronics are best kept in your possession.  My wife and I always keep all ipods, cameras, laptops, dvd players in the carry-on, if not, you could pay the price of missing or damaged goods.


----------



## susieq

hopetotimeshare said:


> Hi all!  How would you transport a Laptop Computer and Video Camera on a flight to Orlando?  I already have one "carryon bag" and my purse, hubby could carry the computer if necessary.  What do you all suggest?



How about combining your purse & the camera bag ~~ just take the wallet from your purse, and anything else you "must" have on you, put them in the camera bag, and pack an empty or nearly empty purse into your checked luggage. Just carry on the camera bag with your wallet inside ~~ worked for us for years.

Sue


----------



## Whirl

*Packing Cubes follow-up....*



ownsmany said:


> how do they compare to the bags that Rick steves sells?




Hmmm. I have seen those but never owned or handled them, so I don't know. Essentially, the concept is the same...I think LL.Bean sells something similar, too. I read about them on the Rick Steve's site, but I think these were cheaper ( and more color choices once I started assigning colors to family members), although they have gone up a bit in the last year or so. Ebags customer service has been good. Had a problem with one set once ( my first) where the mesh in the corner was not caught in the stitching....they just send a whole new set. No hassle! 



ownsmany said:


> wow - think I have to try them.



Give them a shot. They really help you keep your act together.


Sorry for delayed reply....the thread got so long,  I didn't notice your responses.  

Cheryl


----------



## vegasdiscounts

*More Timeshare Ideas*

I travel often, and that Dentist has the right idea. BUT, I always use Fabreze Antimicrobial! It kills germs, etc on the beds and chairs. Makes clothes smell good too, if you pack light and they start to stink.


----------



## MikeM132

we bought several of those "spacebag" travel bags (you roll out the air instead of the vacuum cleaner). They are pretty good at reducing size. I always take either a small gym bag or briefcase as my only carry on. I keep the cameras, mp3 player, printouts of reservations, etc in there. Also keep the battery chargers, etc. plus some food items for plane. This is always small enough to go under the seat. I don't want to hassle with finding overhead space with everyone else who carries-on gigantic bags and stows them many rows away from their seats because there is not room. I only pack enough clothes for about 4 days then use the washing machine. I wear one pair of long pants and my "dress" shoes (usually boat mocs--they come off quick for the TSA people). I don't bring a laptop if I can help it because it is a a gigantic pain to carry and at the TSA spot where you have to remove it from the bag, etc.. I have a PocketPC smartphone that is a reasonable substitute (for most thngs). We always bring some tablet detergent, salt/pepper, and I think that's about it for the timeshare. We never bring food--buy it there. We found Hawaii grocery prices were not anywhere near as bad as I'd heard. If you have pants that don't need a belt or a belt without metal, you'll save some hassle on the TSA line. It takes me a few mintues to get everything off and in those bins---I hate that part of the trip the most.


----------



## Lindalu

*More Packing Tips*

In 2004, my DH and I spent a week in St. Thomas where it rained every single day .. for hours at a time!!  We were unprepared for this weather.  I keep the 2 umbrellas we bought in our duffel bag. 

I also pack a candle and lighter (power failures) or to make the room smell nice.   I also pack a small flashlight. (Most of the Island lost power too.)

When cruising I pack a highlighter.  It's easier to spot time and location of the activities you want to attend.   

Linda


----------



## JT62

I always pack some basic medical stuff. For our family, that's Excedrin (for me), some junior motrin (the kids), and Tums.

ThenI also bring along a few basic first aid items........bandaids, antiseptic lotion, and sunburn lotion.

It's just easier to have these items on hand

JT


----------



## skimble

*summary*

While there are some GREAT suggestions here, this thread is hard to sift through. 
Clothing suggestions are nice, but clothing ideas are usually dependent on the location and the individual.  
Food suggestions are wonderful and have their place... 
I think this sticky thread is meant to be an easy guide listing suggested items to pack (those basic things we wish we had remembered.)  Most foods are easy to shop for when you get to your location... forgeting a spice, detergent, or first aide supplies can become inconvenient and costly.  
Here's a summative list of items to bring from this thread: 

Air freshener
Candles & matches
Clorox cleanups
Laundry detergent
Small dish detergent 
Mini-box of dryer sheets
Straws 
Ziplock bags in various sizes
Foil
Large plastic cups for pool use
Advil & tylenol, bandaids, & antibiotic cream, antihistamine
Basic medical stuff. For our family, that's Excedrin (for me), some junior motrin (the kids), and Tums.
Cocktail shaker & shot glass
Toothpicks
Ice cream scooper! 

Coffee in a ziploc bag
Coffee fliters,
Flour in a ziploc bag
Sugar in a ziploc bag 
Non-stick spray like Pam
Individual packets of dishwasher soap 
Seasonings: fajita, chili powder, cinnamon, etc
"Spice packs"
Vegetable oil
Sweet & low, sugar

Sudoku, crossword & deck of cards, pad of paper & pencils
Laptop Computer
Pillow for the car
Corkscrew
Fannie packs
Pack a cooler
Night lite
A few REAL light bulbs—not the energy savers. 
Wood chips or a plank for barbequing


----------



## kjsgrammy

SKIMBLE:  Thanks for suggesting the ice cream scoop.  Can't believe how many times we've gotten to a ts unit and there is no scoop - just bent large spoons!  I've added the scoop to our vacation item list.


----------



## mtwingcpa

I usually travel light with only carry-on luggage. My standard "formula" is:

3 shirts
2 pants
1 swimsuit
3 - 5 changes underwear
1 fleece vest
1 rain parka/windbreaker
1 pair shoes
personal items in zip lock bag

This is basically a "warm weather" list and includes what I wear while traveling. I will add or modify based on the specific destination or activities. And, it assumes that I will probably do laundry at some point along the way.

Packing for cold weather, or for a "business" activity along the way, is more of a challenge. In those cases I usually can't make it work with strictly carry-on luggage.


----------



## Cathyb

*Double trouble*

I take a medium size canvas Land's End bag and stuff a small purse inside plus a few other things and use it as a 'purse'when getting on plane.  Upon return I always seem to fill it up to the brim but it counts as one item.

Rather than roll t-shirts, I lay one on top of another and then fold the stack lengthwise.  I am biggish and tall so it works best for me.  Of course you fill your shoes with small items.

Maui here we come (in two days)


----------



## Born2Travel

*Me too....*



Cathyb said:


> I take a medium size canvas Land's End bag and stuff a small purse inside plus a few other things and use it as a 'purse'when getting on plane.  Upon return I always seem to fill it up to the brim but it counts as one item.
> 
> Rather than roll t-shirts, I lay one on top of another and then fold the stack lengthwise.  I am biggish and tall so it works best for me.  Of course you fill your shoes with small items.
> 
> Maui here we come (in two days)


===================================================
I do this too - except I found a great bag that converts to several other items when you arrive at your destination (purse, backpack, clutch, tote, etc.) 

I've recently started using packing cubes and I take about 4 items at a time (all tank tops or all t-shirts, etc) lay them flat and then fold them all together - seems easier and I think it cuts down on the wrinkles.  I'm always looking for ways to lighten my bags... I never want to "forget" anything!!!  

- Have fun in Maui - we were there for two weeks in April (as usual) and I can't wait to get back.


----------



## ladycody

Alright...adding my methods  
(this is based on a 1 week stay...I'd reduce clothing etc for shorter stays)

I think I need to look into the packing cubes...but short of that...this is the plan for me.

*1 laptop case (generally semi-hard sides) with*:
aluminum foil
clear wrap
small baggies
no-stick spray
spices
laundry detergent
room scent (candles and spray)
toiletries (In ziplocks to prevent spillage messes: moisturizer, shampoo, conditioner, razors, aftershave, hairspray, q-tips, cologne/perfume)

*Carry-on*:*
snacks & toys(if kids are going)
book(s)
bathing suits
toothpaste & toothbrushes
deoderant
glasses/contacts
sunblock
eyeliner (it's my only girly concession that I use daily) 
medication (motrin, neosporin, bandaids, and prescriptions)
camera
cell-phones
chargers for whatever we're bringing
travel chess/checkers set
small (24 disc) travel pac with cd's and dvd's 
travel itineraries/tickets
purse

Jacket/fleece (even if heading to warm areas...nights can be chilly depending on what you're wearing)

*(if you're wearing decent clothing designed for your destination and your luggage gets lost...you're still good to go with this carry-on)  

*Luggage*:
clothing appropriate for destination...as little as possible to get by (consider that most of us have a washer/dryer or access to one)
mini bag (little 5 inch flat square that unfolds into a duffel bag in case we get stupid and feel the need to buy everything in sight and bring it home with us)

*If going to a drive-to resort:*
cooler with:
frozen meats & fish
veggies
pre-made pancakes or french toast (easy to nuke...no cleanup)
butter
syrup
eggs
ham (sliced thin for sandwiches/thick for breakfast)
bread
crackers
cheese
grapes and apples
condiments (small mayo, ketchup, mustard, ranch or ceasar)


*if going close by with the kids we'll usually pack more kids toys (playstation and legos) and board games too... for use in the car and while at the resort during down time or rainy days.


----------



## DeniseM

skimble said:


> While there are some GREAT suggestions here, this thread is hard to sift through.
> Clothing suggestions are nice, but clothing ideas are usually dependent on the location and the individual.
> Food suggestions are wonderful and have their place...
> I think this sticky thread is meant to be an easy guide listing suggested items to pack (those basic things we wish we had remembered.)



There is a (huge) comprehensive list here:  http://www.tug2.net/advice/AR-checklist.html

Personally, I like to travel as light as possible, and if it can't fit in my carry-on, it doesn't go!  So I appreciate the packing light tips!


----------



## skimble

mtwingcpa said:


> I usually travel light with only carry-on luggage. My standard "formula" is:
> 
> 3 shirts
> 2 pants
> 1 swimsuit
> 3 - 5 changes underwear
> 1 fleece vest
> 1 rain parka/windbreaker
> 1 pair shoes
> personal items in zip lock bag
> 
> .



Ummm.... don't you usually stay for a week?


----------



## DeniseM

skimble said:


> Ummm.... don't you usually stay for a week?



That's all we take too - with timesharing you almost always have w/d access and we throw a load in every other night or so.


----------



## mtwingcpa

skimble said:


> Ummm.... don't you usually stay for a week?



As I noted later in my message, I typically do laundry at some point along the way. For me, this is the key to traveling "carry-on" for a week-long trip. Underwear tends to be one of the bulkiest things I pack. I like heavy socks in my walking shoes...and I walk a LOT.


----------



## pittle

I buy some of the pre-packed coffee packs at Sam's or Costco to take for coffee.  I put however many I will need in a zip-lock and it makes it so convenient.  Luckily, we both drink our coffee black.

We take more swimsuits than shorts & shirts since we spend most our time around a pool or on the beach on our winter vacations.  Undies and swimsuits do not take up much space and are light weight.  DH wears swimsuits as shorts most of the time. We generally do laundry one day anyway, so we take one carry-on each for a 1-2 week vacation.

I always have extra undies, shorts & a swimsuit in my carry-on whenever I check luggage.  It is just a safety precaution.  We've been known to take a rolling cooler that we check - it can hold snacks, air mattress, clothes, etc.  It does come in handy in places with small refrigerators.


----------



## Kauai Kid

Make a list, excel works great, and then keep refining it after each  trip.  It will get smaller and smaller.  You don't need two 26" pullmans for Hawaii.  

If you are staying for more than one week, get a $20 cooler over there with wheels, and use it to cart groceries back and forth to the condo, and for picnics, and then just leave it.

Sterling


----------



## Born2Travel

*We are all different...*



Kauai Kid said:


> Make a list, excel works great, and then keep refining it after each trip. It will get smaller and smaller. You don't need two 26" pullmans for Hawaii.
> 
> If you are staying for more than one week, get a $20 cooler over there with wheels, and use it to cart groceries back and forth to the condo, and for picnics, and then just leave it.
> 
> Sterling


 
I believe the list is constantly changing for everyone - my list changes with each trip.  I DO need two 26" pullmans for Hawaii (don't ask!!) - but I DON'T need a cooler for groceries - we eat out most of the time - that's half the fun for us.  Everyone has different tastes and needs so I read all of the tips, take the ones I think can help me and leave the rest for those who are interested in those tips. - Thanks everyone for the ones I have been able to use - please keep adding to the list, it's fun to read everyone's idea of the "perfect" list.


----------



## Kauai Kid

Born2Travel said:


> I believe the list is constantly changing for everyone - my list changes with each trip.  I DO need two 26" pullmans for Hawaii (don't ask!!) - but I DON'T need a cooler for groceries - we eat out most of the time - that's half the fun for us.  Everyone has different tastes and needs so I read all of the tips, take the ones I think can help me and leave the rest for those who are interested in those tips. - Thanks everyone for the ones I have been able to use - please keep adding to the list, it's fun to read everyone's idea of the "perfect" list.



Try a picnic at one of the many beautiful spots on Hawaii.  That's a lot of fun too.


----------



## In The Pink

*Deleted.*

_Duplicate post removed.  Consider "your hand slapped".  Please review the rules for posting on TUG, and refrain from duplicate postings in the future._


----------



## pjrose

*What NOT to bring*

All the lists here are great - lots of fun reading them!  I've never had the experience of a smelly TS, so candles, Febreze, etc never occurred to me.  

We also have a computer list - it starts with all the things to get or do before we go (mail, paper, thermostat, etc), and ends with what NOT to bring - e.g. the things we previously brought and never used.  This "don't pack" list has been especially valuable when we're tempted to bring something that we *might* need, and then read in all caps "DO NOT BRING  (whatever it is) - we never used it!"  

The what-to-bring list even enumerates how many sunscreens to bring - we used to bring too many bottles and not need them all.

The last page of the list is for groceries to pick up when we get there - makes shopping quick and easy!

Our essentials mimic lots of the ones already listed.  A few additions are:

small WD-40 for squeaky doors (we once got some sample packs somewhere and now keep one in each toiletries kit), 

large-ish bright clothespins to clip beach towels on to lounge chairs.  Also helpful for closing chip bags, pulling together curtains that don't quite close and let the sun in too early, or clipping skirts, pants, etc to wire hangers. 

2" square bright fabric tags, marked with our name and unit number, along with large safety pins or diaper pins, to pin to our beach towels.  

Sharpie indelible marker to mark beach balls, inner tubes, and the like.

Immodium (little green pills) just-in-case we end up running to the bathroom

Several times on trips out of the country I've gotten bad skin irritations - once from an allergy to mango skin and other times from who-knows-what - my Dr. was nice enough to prescribe me some "just in case" Prednisone.  I didn't need it for 2 years, but this year something gave me an itchy rashes on my legs and arms - after 3-4 days of aloe, solarcaine, etc, I took the Prednisone and the itchies were gone in a day.

Extra prescription glasses from the previous year - usually don't need them, but a few times when glasses broke it was great to have a back-up!
Glasses screwdriver/screws/nosepad kit
extra glasses case(s) - to put them in while in the water.

dental wax in case your kids are in braces and something is poking them
retainer case

ear plugs in case you have trouble sleeping with noisy A/C etc.

insulated water-bottle holder on a shoulder-strap - great for taking to the pool/beach, and even better if there's a little zip pocket on it for your room key/card.

paperback books, including a few extras to leave there.

There's probably more - but that's the best I can do at 2AM!


----------



## Abyssscuba

*Computer carry on*

Fianlly figured out computer and carry on for me at least. I bought a back pack whcih has computer compartment also. Its hands free so it is easier when struggling with hkids or other luggage till you get it checked, then i can also take a purse if needed. Or hubby can back pack it! works great on vacation also for carrying around on tours again hands free or beach stuff.


----------



## Zac495

Pack wine glasses in your carry on bag if you plan on drinking
wine on the plane. Flight attendants thought that was hilarious -
wine tastes better out of glasses.


----------



## jme

*When flying...*

Best thing we ever did was to start using a neon green belt around our black luggage (each one simply clicks shut), so that when the bags come off the ramp at Baggage Claim, we can see them immediately, and no one is ever tempted to mess with them. A plain black bag, which EVERYONE has, is just too hard to run up to for ID, and if you have black bags, you could conceivably be checking every single bag as they travel around the circle.  Take the plunge and purchase the cheap neon green (or whatever color) belt, and wrap one around each bag checked for flying!  You can see them when they FIRST appear at the top of the ramp, even before they fall and begin the circuitous journey.....jme


----------



## LadyPhoenix

*Any funky fabric will do...*



jme said:


> Best thing we ever did was to start using a neon green belt around our black luggage (each one simply clicks shut), so that when the bags come off the ramp at Baggage Claim, we can see them immediately, and no one is ever tempted to mess with them. A plain black bag, which EVERYONE has, is just too hard to run up to for ID, and if you have black bags, you could conceivably be checking every single bag as they travel around the circle.  Take the plunge and purchase the cheap neon green (or whatever color) belt, and wrap one around each bag checked for flying!  You can see them when they FIRST appear at the top of the ramp, even before they fall and begin the circuitous journey.....jme



Last December, we began using "junk" fabric from my sewing box.  I cut several foot-long strips of one of the "funky" pieces of fabric (preferably silk or poly/cotton blend), tie each strip around the handle of each luggage piece we're taking, and keep a piece inside my carry-on bag as a informal piece of i.d.  The fabric's too unique as an identifier...and MUCH cheaper than purchasing a belt.  If you don't sew, then use a no-longer-used pillowcase or clothing!


----------



## kjsgrammy

*Packing Cube question*

Ok, maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet today.  Was just going thru this thread and cannot grasp the understanding of "packing cubes".  I don't see the benefit in them, say vs. storage/space bags.  Am I missing something?  Went to the website for ebags and checked them out, but still don't understand why one would use them.  Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Mydogs2big

I think I pack about the same as others here.

I can only add that I pack one of those underwater cases, to protect and hold money, key, license, credit card while I snorkel, wave-run etc.

I also pack large freezer bags to fill with ice and put in my soft cooler (for leaks and fresh ice)

I take a couple leak-proof garbage bags and if I want I can use them in my empty suitcase as a spare fridge. (some fridges are dinky)

I also take a few individually wrapped bug-off towelettes.

Oh yeah, I bring two old thin towels.  They fold up small, dry fast and travel light.


----------



## Courts

kjsgrammy said:


> Ok, maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet today.  Was just going thru this thread and cannot grasp the understanding of "packing cubes".  I don't see the benefit in them, say vs. storage/space bags.  Am I missing something?  Went to the website for ebags and checked them out, but still don't understand why one would use them.  Can someone explain this to me?



Organize, organize. They help organize your stuff, but most important unpacking is a snap. Just take cubes out and throw into drawers (keeps clothes from picking up dust from drawers). 

Unfortunately my wife refuses to leave things in the cubes. She insists on "unpacking" everything from the cubes into the drawers.  :ignore: 

Oh well, I tried to organize (and thought I was saving her some time ).

.


----------



## Fletcher921

We always save the think wire hangers that come back from the dry cleaners and throw them in our luggage.  We leave them there when we check out.

I try to keep an updated list our recipe file on a web-based mail server so we can cook what we feel like - if we get the urge...

I bring a scented candle to burn to get rid of any unpleasant smells.


----------



## naudette

I just read this thread for the first time and think it's great.  We always take an extension cord and walkie talkies.


About the post from the guy and the air conditioning in Hawaii.  I immediately thought of the helium balloon but saw that someone did mention it.  Anyway, I gave a neighbor kid a Happy Birthday helium balloon one year.  Then they went out of town and one day I was laying in our pool and their security alarm kept going off. Then came the police.  Twice.  I had a key to he house but not the passcode for the monitoring company.  What a mess!  Yep, it was the helium balloon that kept setting off the security alarm.

Guys, you can quite reading now...the next part is for the ladies only!


This may be TMI...but it's happened to me so I go prepared.  I always take an antibiotic for bladder infections and medication for yeast infections.  There is nothing worse that being in your bathing suit for 4-5 days and oops...quess what you get?  So my doctor is more than happy to give me a prescription.  If I don't need the pills, I just keep them until they expire ( actually they're good for awhile after that as well), then get a new prescription.


----------



## quince

*my list edits....*

83 posts....and more ideas!  Depends on whether you drive or fly too!

We take travel cups for coffee and use them by the pool and in the spa!  (Coffee, wine, beer....)

Try a mystic maid cleaning cloth...windows and eyeglasses, etc.

I take zip ties for my luggage...instead of locks.

Pool goggles?  Sun hats?  Beach towels?

Flip flops for pool or bathrooms.

and now my GPS unit too!


----------



## lls91

Hi,
   My husband and I each have backpacks that we use for that extra carryon.
We each carry a quick change of clothing, (swimsuit & coverup if you can't check in right away) snacks, a book or magazine,jewelery, plane tickets, passport and whatever else we need quickly.  I store a small purse in mine that I use on vacation.  If stored in the packback it isn't an extra carryon.  I'm sure a laptop or camcorder could be stored easily.  The best part is that it's on your back and not hanging on your shoulder!!  We use the backpacks when we go shopping after we get to our resort.  They are really great for hauling groceries.  Beer or pop isn't so heavy when it isn't hanging on a shoulder!


----------



## Jestjoan

We had a helium balloon episode like your neighbor. Our security company was not amused nor were we. We had to come home from a party at the lake to turn off the alarm. The attic siren wasn't working (unbeknown to us) so that was a good thing for our neighbors.


----------



## LadyPhoenix

And this has WHAT to do with "Favorite Packing Tips" LOL


----------



## Rmelnyk

*Europe*

Ok now, I am traveling to Prague, Budapest and Freiburg for three weeks (2T/S.)  So I need to travel lite.  The lists are great, and I keep jumping up and down when I read a new list to throw a new item in the bag, but now I am over packing. I am trying the Rick Steve's way, but??????????  I am going to use trains for the first two weeks before renting a car, so have to keep my bag with me.  April in Prague, Budapest?...weather? etc.
Thanks


----------



## Jestjoan

*Fellow Buckeye*

My post was in response to post #83 in this thread and a caveat about having helium balloons in your house if you have a alarm system.


----------



## wa.mama

*traveling with carry on only in Europe*



Rmelnyk said:


> Ok now, I am traveling to Prague, Budapest and Freiburg for three weeks (2T/S.)  So I need to travel lite.  The lists are great, and I keep jumping up and down when I read a new list to throw a new item in the bag, but now I am over packing. I am trying the Rick Steve's way, but??????????  I am going to use trains for the first two weeks before renting a car, so have to keep my bag with me.  April in Prague, Budapest?...weather? etc.
> Thanks



I stole this list from someone on another travel board, but it works well for me if traveling to urban places:

I am packed to go in a 22 inch rollaboard and a medium duffle. I used five packing cubes and this is what I have packed:

3 pairs black slacks/one pair black dressier jeans 
5 tops/tees for day in cotton/spandex fabric
4 dressier tops/turtlenecks for evening
2 running outfits
underwear for 5 days, will wash or have laundered as needed/trouser socks
2 pashminas/scarves
One Totes black jacket for rain
One nice cardigan

Running shoes
Two pair walking shoes
Umbrella
Two books
ipod

mid heeled leather boots for evenings (worn on plane)


I find that the fabrics you choose will make a big difference.  Microfiber mixes don't wrinkle and fold down to almost nothing.  I also always carry a small, compressable tote bag that can hold extra stuff on the return.


Now, on a timeshare note, since we usually are with kids I always do the following:

pack a swimsuit for each kid in my carry on - there's nothing like getting someplace warm without your luggage, with whiny kids wanting to swim.

pack small boxes of cereal in case there's nothing on the flight to eat (the airline always has milk and a cup/spoon).

I also research the area and preload the GPS with the addresses of the TS, close grocery stores, restaurants, and attractions that we want to visit.  I download copies of car, hotel, and plane reservations onto my laptop or handheld.  I always have an extra scanned copy of our passports and driver's license and medical cards on my laptop.

My daughter, on the other hand, always brings a framed photo of her dog wherever we go...


----------



## goodnighter

*squeaky doors at ts*

I always pack Pam cooking spray, it pulls double duty at the ts. I use it to stop the squeaks on the doors as well as for cooking at the ts and at home also. You will not need to bring the wd-40 anymore. Thanks for all the info I will have to check out those packing cubes sounds ideal for us.

goodnighter


----------



## pjrose

jme said:


> Best thing we ever did was to start using a neon green belt around our black luggage (each one simply clicks shut), so that when the bags come off the ramp at Baggage Claim, we can see them immediately, and no one is ever tempted to mess with them. A plain black bag, which EVERYONE has, is just too hard to run up to for ID, and if you have black bags, you could conceivably be checking every single bag as they travel around the circle.  Take the plunge and purchase the cheap neon green (or whatever color) belt, and wrap one around each bag checked for flying!  You can see them when they FIRST appear at the top of the ramp, even before they fall and begin the circuitous journey.....jme



We did this with rainbow-striped belts - easy to click on and off - and the belts were cut!   They were still on the luggage because we had wrapped them a few times around the metal rods at the back of the bags (though the clicker was right up front and center easy to get to).  I guess the luggage inspection people found it easier and or faster to just cut through straps than unclick them.   Now we use fabric scraps instead.


----------



## coupon_casey

*What to take with you to TS*

I'm sitting here cutting out my coupons, and just thought of something I need to add to my Kitchen supplies.

The new Ziploc Zip and Steam bags. They are great, supper easy and fast for healthy steamed veggies. Perfect for a quick dinner.


----------



## UWSurfer

We found cold brew iced tea bags very handy on our last trip.  They weigh nothing, don't require hot water and you simply fill the pitcher up with water, drop in a few bags, stir and stick in the fridge.

Saved some time, and concerns about the tea pot & whether the pitcher would stand up to boiling water without melting.


----------



## Rmelnyk

Just returned from Prague, Budapest and the west side of Germany at Erlenbruck..."BRING LITE BULBS AND OR A ATTACHABLE READING LAMP."  Most places had 25-40 watt bulbs and CFL's that threw no lite.  Maybe electricity is expensive...but like Hawaii, sometimes you have to pay extra for air conditioning.  For sure coffee filters, sugar and S & P packets. 
Roman


----------



## luv2vacation

I always carry a compact 4-outlet surge protector (it's very small & thin).  This comes in very handy for plugging in  multiple cell phone chargers, battery chargers, etc.  Some places just don't have enough accessible outlets, especially if you're only in a studio.

I really like the suggestion for a list on your computer.  I can't believe as much time as I spend on the computer, I NEVER thought of that.  I actually write my list out before every vacation (I cross things off as I pack them), which is at least 4-5 times/year, and I'm always so afraid I'll forget something.  What a DUNCE!    Now, I'll make a list & can just print it before each vacation - to check off.

Thanks!!


----------



## eakhat

*Organized Packing Lists*

My niece goes one step further.  She has a list for each type of trip and has a printout of them in a 3-ring binder.  When she is getting ready for a particular trip, she takes that list out and puts it into another binder.  The list is in a plastic protector, and as she packs items, she crosses them off on the plastic using an overhead pen.  She brings the binder along and records anything else she should have taken or doesn't need to be taken any more.  She also uses the list to be sure she has everything on the return trip.  When she gets home, she wipes the plastic guide clean and puts the list back in her main binder (or changes the list if needed with additions/deletions.)


----------



## Polly Metallic

I haven't read through the whole list yet, but one item comes to mind that we always say we need, but never remember to pack: a night light. I don't know about you, but we find it next to impossible to stumble around at night in the dark, groping our way in an unfamilar condo to locate the bathroom. We end up leaving the bathroom light on, or some other light, so we can find our way without killing ourselves. A little night light plugged in a bedroom outlet would solve the problem.


----------



## Fern Modena

I bring a smallish "shake" flashlight that I got at Walgreen's for under $5.  I used to bring along a regular one till it got turned on in the luggage once and arrived on a cruise DOA.  With the shake light I just shake it for about 30 seconds before we go to bed, then set it on the nightstand.  Whoever needs it just grabs it and turns it on...long as I remember to charge it by shaking it before we go to sleep, its no problem.

I also have a bigger one in the computer room, above the computer.  I have a large lantern in the living room, but the only time I needed it, I almost couldn't find it from the office...its dark in here with no lights.

Fern


----------



## rsnash

dreamtraveller said:


> Just got another great tip from a friend.  When you're going someplace where you will be renting a car and parking in large parking lots (like Disney!!), bring something to mark your car (a flag or small stuffed toy?).  Your car is going to look like every other rental car!



This reminds me of one time in Atlanta. I go out to the parking lot to join dh, who had gone out before me to start the car. I get there, "the car won't start, we need to call the rental company." I get in, indeed the car won't start. Key turns but it won't start. A few minutes later, another couple walks up, "I believe you're in our car!?" Sure enough, our car was right next to it. One was silver, the other was a light metallic blue. But who remembers that? What's more amazing is our key opened their car, although of course we couldn't start it.

Note for next trip: bring a piece of ribbon or yarn to tie to antenna!



skimble said:


> Non-stick spray like Pam



Several people mention Pam. Is there a concern about packing aerosol for a plane trip? Here's a non-aerosol, greener solution: get a Kitchen Spritzer. You fill it with oil of your choosing and pump it for aerosol pressure. I also use a silicone basting brush and put a bit of oil in a dish to use to wipe pans with just a touch of oil.

On a driving trip, I'll bring a non-stick skillet. Might buy a cheap one locally for our Orlando trip at the grocery store. We mostly make breakfast in the room and that means a lot of egg beater omelets.


----------



## Happytravels

*mail home*

Mail home your souvenirs in flat rate box from the post office - no matter how heavy it is, the price is the same.[/QUOTE]  

Dennis this is such a great idea....

I love reading all of them....

Next time we go there we will do this...

Thanks again for all your tips....


----------



## Jestjoan

*Thanks for all the tips, TUGGERS*

I thought that I'd posted this but don't see it. I read in a book about packing, that flight attendants roll up everything and put it in the legs of cut off pantyhose. I tried it with my broomstick skirts and it was perfect. I don't know about other stuff, though.


----------



## Whirl

Jestjoan said:


> .... I tried it with my broomstick skirts and it was perfect. I don't know about other stuff, though.



ok...an off topic aside, but what is a BROOMSTICK skirt????


----------



## Whirl

Zac495 said:


> Pack wine glasses in your carry on bag if you plan on drinking
> wine on the plane. Flight attendants thought that was hilarious -
> wine tastes better out of glasses.



Just reading this thread and while I can't disagree that wine tastes better out of glasses...you have got to be kidding me....the wine on the plane is only going to taste so good, no matter what vessel you drink it out of!!!

Plus, I can just see myself with my 4 year old, twin 20 month olds, two car seat, stroller, diaper bag and in flight kiddie entertainment bag of tricks....whipping out some wine glasses on top of that...hysterical to ponder!:rofl: 

I am surprised they even allow wine glasses on the flights with all the security restrictions


----------



## Jestjoan

*Broomstick skirt definition*

From Wikipedia: A Broomstick Skirt is a type of light-weight skirt that is characterized by its amount of fabric and "wrinkly" or "crinkled" look. These skirts tend to be ankle length, and appear to be a little full. They take the name "broomstick" from the way that they are recommended to be twisted around the handle of a broom while drying. This allows the fabric to have folds in it.


----------



## LisaRex

My packing tip:

Beach towels take up a lot of space and weigh a lot.  So I don't pack it.  Instead I bring it on the plane to use as a blanket.  As an added bonus, airlines usually allow you to carry on pillows and blankets, and these items don't count against your carryon allowance.

Since I have a w/d, I wash them the night before we leave. They're warmer and softer than the polyester things we're given on the plane.


----------



## harmonSmith

[Advertising is not allowed on TUG.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## ownsmany

Whirl said:


> Just reading this thread and while I can't disagree that wine tastes better out of glasses...you have got to be kidding me....the wine on the plane is only going to taste so good, no matter what vessel you drink it out of!!!
> 
> Plus, I can just see myself with my 4 year old, twin 20 month olds, two car seat, stroller, diaper bag and in flight kiddie entertainment bag of tricks....whipping out some wine glasses on top of that...hysterical to ponder!:rofl:
> 
> I am surprised they even allow wine glasses on the flights with all the security restrictions



I pack a plastic wine glass in my carry on - if it's a long flight (especially if I got a first class upgrade).  Wine does taste better in that - then in a plain old plastic cup.


----------



## ronandjoan

*Repeat after me — be flexible.*

The weather at your destination will always be different from the weather you packed for.

from http://www.familyhack.com/2007/09/18/packing-rules/


----------



## SpencerB

*Horrible Packer*

I used to be a horrible packer. Shirts would end up being so wrinkled I was embarrased to wear them. Or on the rare occasions when they were'nt they were coated in exploded toiletries!  Then I found online packing directions that claimed they'd "save my Samsonite luggage" Well I still don't have a Samsonite but the tips work!


----------



## carl2591

first time we timeshared we had to take a trailer for all the stuff. 

now I just have everyone pack like it a long weekend trip and wash after a couple days.. most the the newer units have the smaller stack units so that works out good.. 

when in florida this past week all i wore most time was a bathing suit, flip floops, nice hawaiian shirt, shades and beer.. or held beer and smiled the whole time..

be sure to take a couple good freezer zip lock bag with laundry detergent and double bag them so not leaks.. also a bag of softner sheets too..  we bring our own salt and pepper as we use celtic sea salt not the regular stuff.

I can get one large suite case and 2 smaller one for the kids in trunk along with shoes and other stuff in my impala with no problem.. they have a large trunk and I have cargo holder we put off back for cooler can golf clubs.. 

I see a lot of SUV loaded to the gills with stuff and still have the car top carrires full as well.. that has got to kill MPG on something that is low to start with.. 

we used to get funny looks but now i see more cars using the cargo holders off the hitch..


----------



## Sunshine Wanted

*Packing Light Method*

Hi everyone.  I found this great video and instructions for packing "light".  It really is the "bundle method" of packing, and worked for me packing for a cruise.  (ie:  meaning lots of clothes and shoes)  I was able to carry on everything I needed for a cruise and an extended stay both before and after our cruise.  Worked great and your clothes end up not wrinkled - an added benefit!

http://www.packinglight.net/plight/text_1.asp?tx_id=90&


----------



## zcrider

*packing*

I have a drawer at home and when we get extra mustard,ketchup, salt, pepper, ranch ect.....at fast food.  i toss it in there along with the little fork/spoon/napkin packs.  When we go to t/s or camping I have all this little no spill no spoil stuff ready to use!  EASY and free and helps the environment too!  Happy Vacationing all.
  I really like the keeping a list on the computer thing.....I am going to start using that idea now too!


----------



## mathewhayden

I pack, some might say cram, most of my clothes into my 15" Pack-It Folder, but larger folders are available in 18" and 20" sizes. Keep in mind that your backpack or suitcase needs to be big enough to fit the Pack-It Folder.


----------



## khelzy09

this is a great thread/post..here's my share
match up outfits before you start packing, put the heaviest items in first, use underwear and socks as fillers, take clothes that can be worn over and over, avoid packing easyt-to-wrinkle items, wear only one sweater or jacket the whole trip, start rolling, tuck plastic around the top layer, take outfits that you can mix and match, pick day-to-evening outfits, bring ziploc bags for dirty clothes and underwear


----------



## ashmit

*tips for packing*

Advertising deleted.  Nothing to do with packing tips.


----------



## Zib

I used to take a zip lock of laundry powder, flour, sugar when we go to Mexico
until my son-in-law saw them and warned me that if I got stopped with the "red light" in customs, they might be suspicious items!  He said they might cost me a trip to the police station to get it straightened out.  Seems silly, but in light of the drug trafficing in Mexico now I don't want to have to explain that so I just take those little packages of soap that you can get at the $1.00 store in original containers and sugar packets, skip the flour.  And they are fussy about your medications being in the ORIGINAL containers clearly marked.  I always put all liquids in zip lock in my luggage.
I take some oversized zip locks and some bubble wrap to bring home bottles of liquid.  I know what you're thinking but I bring home VANILLA and all my friends ask me to bring them some.  "Orlando" vanilla is the ONLY one to buy.  It costs more but is worth every extra penny!  Bubble wrap is great for fragile items.  When packing to go, I line the bottom of my suitcase with it.


----------



## ashmit

*some tips*

hey this is ashmit again last time i posted a reply for a packing tips but the reply was not in the appropriate category that was why got deleted by the moderator but here is some tips for that how you should do the packing for the holidays. first you should pack your first aid box in your bag after that some other tips for is that you should also get some medicine that suits you because you don't know how  would be the situation there and it is possible that the medicine suits for your health you get there. so these are the things you should must keep with you. accept that you will abviously take your daily needed things there. [_advertising link removed--Ashmit, your other post was removed not because it was in the wrong forum but because it contained advertising, just as you did in this post. Advertising is not permitted in the forums. Place ads in the TUG Marketplace._


----------



## falmouth3

*Packing light article*

http://www.boston.com/travel/articl..._not_if_you_learn_to_pack_what_you_can_carry/


----------



## x3 skier

*Great tips for traveling with young kids*

Saw this in my email today. Some of these will very helpful on our cruise with four young grand kids. 

http://www.frommers.com/articles/6740.html

Cheers


----------



## Cruisegirlann

*Packing tips*

I use the space saver bags when I pack. You stuff the bags full and roll out the extra air. I usually pack my underwear and bathing suit in there and it comes out flat. I also wear my heaviest shoes on the plane and pack my flip flops and sandals in the luggage so I don't have to carry that extra weight. Plus with the extra weight fees you want to stay away from packing so heavy. Bring more than one bathing suit because while one is drying you can wear the other. It feels a lot better than wearing a damp suit. I also pack plastic bags and small Ziplock bags. The smaller bags I use to put toiletries just in case it might explode during transit. The larger plastic bags I put my dirty laundry in before I put it into my luggage and just throw everything in the washer when I get home.


----------



## theduffster

Bumping for the summer!

We're taking our laptop to our trip to Cape Cod next week.  I've downloaded some audiobooks for the drive.  My husband will do the bulk of the 10+ hour drive, and listening to music can get old after a while  Our teenaged daughter gets carsick if she reads, so I hope listening to the audiobook will prevent that, and also hope that it will alleviate some boredom.  I'm also going to be bringing some computer games for the drive.  

I use a Treo for my phone, and I've copied some of the tips from this thread onto a "note" on my phone.  I've also downloaded lots of ebooks to read-reading in the car doesn't make ME carsick!

Speaking of the Treo, I use it all the time as a very low-level flashlight.  I just turn it on and let it light my path.  It's not so bright that it disturbs anyone.

I recommend the card game Quiddler for older kids and adults.  Easy to learn, small size and of course, lots of fun.  Not so easy to play in the car, but good for playing in the evenings or on rainy days.  

Lastly, I have been using Lush cosmetics for years.  For airplane travel, their solid shampoos and conditioners are perfect.  Because they're solids, there's no spillage to worry about, and they don't need to be in a baggie.


----------



## UWSurfer

One item I didn't spot in the suggestions is a travel luggage scale.   It has proved invaluable as we pack our bags before leaving from home and when we're about the leave the resort.   Saves a lot of time & trouble at the airport and you can pack right up to the baggage weight limit of the airline you are flying without worry.

$10 - $25 at Target depending on the model you buy, or any number of other places.


----------



## riperoo

The flashlight thing saved my butt this past month while in W'Burg, they had a power outage for about 8 hours due to a really nasty storm, we got home from the parks at about 10 pm, pitch black. Fortunatley I had my mini mag that I always have in my overnight bag and 2 more in my tackle boxes that were brought along on this trip. 

Another suggestions, recieved from a guy who spend about 1/2 his life in the air, and I have found to work incredibly well, dont lay your clothes flat in your luggage, roll them up, prevents wrinkles and optimizes space, espcially in soft sided duffles. Pressed dress shirts can actually survive in your luggage if you do it this way, they are not perfect, but for the casual wear just a hang in the closest is enough, and if you do have to do some buisness attire, I hang them in the closet, and prior to wearing will hang in the bathroom while I take a hot shower to freshen them up. That is one of the best tips I have ever recived for traveling.

The power strip is a good one too, if you look around on the net there are several travel power strips that are availble, fold up nice and small, also instead of bringing all the wall chargers, I have a plug in USB adapter, come with a 110 and a car power port charger, that way all you bring is the USB for your phone, ipod etc.  When I travel out of state I always have my Tumi multi power adapter, with the USB, have never run into a problem anywhere. All compact and fairly light. I have a small bag that I keep it all in, just throw it in the luggage when traveling. I would rather have it then not need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## MichaelColey

I have three groups of items that I keep packed up, ready to go:

1) Electronics.  I my laptop bag, I have a power strip, a 1 to 3 multi-tap plug, a small LED flashlight, earphones, Cradlepoint router and Aircard, and all the chargers we need.  I usually have several non-electronics things in there too, like ziplocks, a binder clip, a trash bag, etc.  This all goes with me anywhere I go (hotel or timeshare).

2) Toiletries.  In a small toiletries bag, a good variety of things that I might need.  A brush, toothbrush, a variety of OTC sample packs, Doan's, small containers of Advil and Aleve, a variety of band-aids, moleskin and round-pointed scissors, and a quart bag containing all my liquids - cologne, deodorant, toothpaste, shaving gel, etc.  This all goes with me anywhere I go.

3) Timeshare boxes (mainly cooking supplies and spices).  I've consolidated all of the things that are small, nonperishable and less convenient to buy in the right quantites on the road into a small, sturdy box (that originally held 28 bags of microwave popcorn from Sams) and a comparably sized hard shelled cooler.  These two fit easily in a fairly small suitcase with extra room for other things.

The items we have in our timeshare boxes:

Ziplocks (plenty of sandwich, quart and gallon size)
Aluminum Foil
Tupperware containers (other items are packed inside of these)
Plasticware (only if we're going to be entertaining and need extra)
Napkins
Reynolds Oven Bags
Microwave Popcorn
Tea Bags
Kool-Aid Packets
Ketchup/Must/Mayo Packets (we don't use much, so these are more efficient)
Salt & Pepper (hasn't been necessary yet - might remove)
Steak Seasoning
Ranch Seasoning (this, onion soup mix, and gravy mix make an awesome, simple roast)
Bouillon Cubes (we use one cube to season a can of green beans)
Garlic Salt
Taco Seasoning
Lemon Pepper
Onion Soup Mix
Brown Gravy Mix
Cinnamon
Sweetener
Dishwasher Pucks
Laundry Sheets
Liquid Hand Soap (one for each bathroom and the kitchen)
Coffee
Pasta
Jello
Peanut Butter
Jelly (might switch to jelly packets to prevent waste)
Honey


----------



## Bourne

And I thought I was the only one carrying a wireless router around...

In addition, I carry an iPhone/iTouch AV composite cable too...Its a lifesaver with toddlers/little kids who expect the same tv shows to be everywhere. I can them stream Netflix or saved mpeg4 on to the TV.


----------



## LadyBeBop

This probably only works if you're driving.

If you're vacationing in the South, you might want to bring your own favorite adult beverages.  We thought about it on our last vacation, but we decided against it.  It turned out that our timeshare was in a dry county.  We had to go into the next county (30 miles round trip) to get our favorite refreshments.


----------



## philemer

lls91 said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I each have backpacks that we use for that extra carryon.
> We each carry a quick change of clothing, (swimsuit & coverup if you can't check in right away) snacks, a book or magazine,jewelery, plane tickets, passport and whatever else we need quickly.  I store a small purse in mine that I use on vacation.  If stored in the packback it isn't an extra carryon.  I'm sure a laptop or camcorder could be stored easily.  The best part is that it's on your back and not hanging on your shoulder!!  We use the backpacks when we go shopping after we get to our resort.  They are really great for hauling groceries.  Beer or pop isn't so heavy when it isn't hanging on a shoulder!



I love my backpack. I store my laptop, book, snacks, ext. cord, MP3 player, etc, etc in it. Leaves your hands free as you're walking around the airport. *bux anyone?


----------



## x3 skier

philemer said:


> I love my backpack. I store my laptop, book, snacks, ext. cord, MP3 player, etc, etc in it. Leaves your hands free as you're walking around the airport. *bux anyone?



It pays to put a ziptie or something else on your backpack while in a crowded area, etc. Pickpockets are pretty good about zipping it down and helping themselves, especially if they see you getting a camera or other valuables out of it.

Don't ask me how I know about that. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout

When in a crowd, I, and many savvy locals, wear their backpack as a 'frontpack. Put it on your chest with your arms through the straps as normal. You won't be popular with pickpockets, but then you didn't go there to appease them anyway. 

I also use the backpack on the plane for holding books/kindle/snacks/empty water bottle (to fill after security). Also handy for carrying an extra bottle or 2 of vino onto a cruise ship while those in your checked luggage goes by porter to your cabin.

Jim Ricks


----------



## undrpar64

*How about a storage locker*

We are four couples with kids of varrying ages(36-21) and grandchildren(9-one on the way(August 31) and have found a storage locker in Maui to be the solution.  We all travel to Maui at least once a year, sometimes together and other times seperately.  We split the cost evenly and have plastic storage boxes with names for owners and one community box.  The community box includes toys, snorkle gear, kitchen utensils, and many other things that we use.  The personal boxes include flip flops,swimsuits, t-shirts, sunglasses,etc.  We also have 3 sets of golf clubs(and more being accumulated as we update on the mainland),boogie boards,coolers,beach chairs, and reading.  All of this fits in a 4X6 storage unit for less than $100 per couple per year. We also store kitchen items, foil,bags and other nonperishable items.

Its very easy to get to Maui and stay an extended time when only one suitcase is needed.:whoopie: 94 days and then 25 days of paradise.  Rock Chalk Jayhawks!


----------



## GeraldineT

*Must pack items for a TS vacation. [merged]*

So we are leaving for FL Friday and I am down to the last minute packing.  What are some things that you don't leave home without?   Love to hear everyones ideas.  Everytime we travel I say to myself I should bring X the next time we come down here but once I get home can never remember what X is.  I really should make lists.  

I always bring my non-stick fry pans.  The resorts always have the regular ones and they make terrible eggs.


----------



## Jimster

*packing*

Just look at the sticky at the top of the page for packing tips.


----------



## GeraldineT

Jimster said:


> Just look at the sticky at the top of the page for packing tips.



I saw that but was hoping for some more recent info.  Of course some of the tips are timeless classics but things have changed since 2007!


----------



## Ridewithme38

I found this place from a link on this forum....I stock up before every trip

http://www.minimus.biz/Default.aspx

Since my last trip, i've decided to start bringing my own showerhead with me


----------



## Passepartout

I have a small zipper bag with salt/pepper/my cooking spice mix/coffee filters/wine opener/sugar & sweeteners pacs, a few ketchup & etc. pacs that goes in my suitcase when we fly. 

When we drive, obviously more can go, but I resist the temptation to back a moving van up to the door and take the house with me.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM

GeraldineT said:


> I saw that but was hoping for some more recent info.  Of course some of the tips are timeless classics but things have changed since 2007!



That's when the thread was started - but it covers several years (2007 - 2011.)


----------



## x3 skier

I am sometimes amazed what people bring on trips. I used to worry about forgetting things but since I keep a travel kit with chargers, adapters, etc, it has become simple. Throw that in the bag along with clothes and my meds, iPad/iPhone/iPod and I am good to go. 

I always tell friends and family unless you are going trekking in the wilds of somewhere, there are stores where you are going to get just about anything you forgot. And BTW, what you forgot probably wasn't critical unless it is some prescription you need. Even that has been somewhat less critical in the USA since the nationwide linkage of places like CVS, Walgreens, Kroger, etc. Just this year, I refilled my BP Ohio Kroger Script in Steamboat Springs CO at City Market which is part of the Kroger family. 

Don't obsess over packing. You are going somewhere to relax, not moving your life to a new location.  

Cheers


----------



## GeraldineT

x3 skier said:


> I am sometimes amazed what people bring on trips. I used to worry about forgetting things but since I keep a travel kit with chargers, adapters, etc, it has become simple. Throw that in the bag along with clothes and my meds, iPad/iPhone/iPod and I am good to go.
> 
> I always tell friends and family unless you are going trekking in the wilds of somewhere, there are stores where you are going to get just about anything you forgot. And BTW, what you forgot probably wasn't critical unless it is some prescription you need. Even that has been somewhat less critical in the USA since the nationwide linkage of places like CVS, Walgreens, Kroger, etc. Just this year, I refilled my BP Ohio Kroger Script in Steamboat Springs CO at City Market which is part of the Kroger family.
> 
> Don't obsess over packing. You are going somewhere to relax, not moving your life to a new location.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks.  We usually do the food store thing but with 3 little ones we really like to have things as simple as possible without having to make multiple trip sot walmart.  Especially since we are driving.  Hopefully I have it to where the only thing we need to get while we are down there is milk, ice cream and cold cuts.


----------



## TravelAmore

This is a great thread! I've noticed lots of condiments and some spices mentioned, I'd love to see a thread collecting recipes for cooking in TS kitchens - particularly, lunch and dinner meals. Although, I love a great breakfast as well. Does anyone know if there's a thread sharing TS kitchen recipes? I've been searching...


----------



## Passepartout

TravelAmore said:


> Does anyone know if there's a thread sharing TS kitchen recipes? I've been searching...



What couldn't you prepare in a TS kitchen that you fix at home? You're only limited by what you feel like packing or buying locally. We have done a full-on Thanksgiving feast in a TS kitchen. But convenience foods from Whole Foods or Trader Joes is easier.


----------



## TravelAmore

I guess I did not explain myself well...I was thinking in relationship to spices and foodstuffs to pack when flying to reach a TS location.  Looking through the lists folks have suggested to "pack" and not wanting to spend lots of cash on "stocking" a TS kitchen with many pantry items for a one or two week stay, what recipes do folks make using minimal number of items -- say, good, hearty, simple.  A recipe requiring 10 different herbs and spices plus main ingredients, for example, would not be something I'd plan for such a vacation.  Looking for a way to share recipes to increase variety.


----------



## WinniWoman

TravelAmore said:


> I guess I did not explain myself well...I was thinking in relationship to spices and foodstuffs to pack when flying to reach a TS location.  Looking through the lists folks have suggested to "pack" and not wanting to spend lots of cash on "stocking" a TS kitchen with many pantry items for a one or two week stay, what recipes do folks make using minimal number of items -- say, good, hearty, simple.  A recipe requiring 10 different herbs and spices plus main ingredients, for example, would not be something I'd plan for such a vacation.  Looking for a way to share recipes to increase variety.



Simplicity is the key. We drive to our TS. We don't expect to be eating gourmet meals in our unit. I use the crockpot in our unit at least once and put a roast in it or make chili or something like that. Stores sell a complete spice packet for numerous crockpot meals.

In addition, I just take salt and pepper and Old Bay seasoning (a mixture of different seasonings) and PAM spray. We usually eat fish once, also, which really can just be baked or broiled with a little lemon. (Some supermarkets already have salmon marinated in something- like bourbon.) We eat our veggies fairly plain- maybe some butter on them. I will make baked potatoes sometimes- easy. Rice- again- easy. Also- pasta and a good jar sauce (I know, I know...) with a salad. Things like that. We eat out a couple of nights and maybe get a pizza the first night we arrive. We have also bought frozen convenience meals from time to time when there.


----------



## MichaelColey

TravelAmore said:


> This is a great thread! I've noticed lots of condiments and some spices mentioned, I'd love to see a thread collecting recipes for cooking in TS kitchens - particularly, lunch and dinner meals. Although, I love a great breakfast as well. Does anyone know if there's a thread sharing TS kitchen recipes? I've been searching...





Passepartout said:


> What couldn't you prepare in a TS kitchen that you fix at home?





mpumilia said:


> Simplicity is the key.


That's exactly it.

When we cook in timeshares, we try to accomplish several things:

1) Simplicity in recipes.  Few ingredients.  Quick to cook (or able to cook in a crock pot).
2) Use of main ingredients in multiple meals.
3) Reasonably healthy (compared to eating out).
4) Trying to shop just once a week (when we first get into a unit) and use as much as possible up (especially of perishable ingredients) by the end of the week.


----------



## silverfox82

Some simple tips I have picked up over the years. I bring a cheap nightlight for the bathroom as well as the cardboard s+p shakers. I roll t shirts and bathing suits and stuff them around the edges of the carryon. I bring 1 weeks worth of clothes, even if I'm going for a month, and do wash around happy hour, 2 beers for the wash 2 for the dry, it is literally painless. Purex makes a sheet that has soap and softener in it, one load per sheet. If you think you might need long pants and/or a jacket, wear them rather than take up carryon space. And I never check luggage, 1 legal size rollaboard is plenty.


----------



## kwindham

silverfox82 said:


> Some simple tips I have picked up over the years. I bring a cheap nightlight for the bathroom as well as the cardboard s+p shakers. I roll t shirts and bathing suits and stuff them around the edges of the carryon. I bring 1 weeks worth of clothes, even if I'm going for a month, and do wash around happy hour, 2 beers for the wash 2 for the dry, it is literally painless. Purex makes a sheet that has soap and softener in it, one load per sheet. If you think you might need long pants and/or a jacket, wear them rather than take up carryon space. And I never check luggage, 1 legal size rollaboard is plenty.



I love the purex sheets for travel, it has always been on my must pack list.  Recently though I haven't been able to find them here locally.


----------



## elaine

we just flew to Europe with 3 kids with limited luggage and not knowing what we could easily buy when there (France without a car). We bought the following and used most all in a 5 day stay:
salt/pepper
montreal seasoning/shake and bake/carbonara dry mix
coffee/tea/sugar/drink mixins
small packets of PB.jelly
micro popcorn
boxed mac and cheese, spaghetti
dry tortellini (knowing we could boil water and serve this with nothing else our 1st night to the kids if store were closed)
foil packets of tuna
packets of mayo
baggies (wish I had had some foil)
__________
what we forgot--small packets of mustard/ketchup


----------



## brigechols

kwindham said:


> I love the purex sheets for travel, it has always been on my must pack list.  Recently though I haven't been able to find them here locally.



Ditto. They are available on amazon dot com


----------



## radmoo

We too, do not want to travel with everything but the kitchen sink.  

We have funs that eating out early in the trip provides leftovers that can all go into delish "garbage" salad!


----------



## MichaelColey

elaine said:


> we just flew to Europe with 3 kids


The one thing we couldn't find in Europe was Ranch Dressing.  We tried a variety of other dressings in France (mostly mustard or vinaigrette based) and the kids didn't like any of them.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I'm adding reusable grocery bags to my packing list.


----------



## Passepartout

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm adding reusable grocery bags to my packing list.



Good idea. Gotta have something to hold all those little packets of mustard, ketchup, mayo, soy sauce, wasabi, and I don't know what all you spend all year boosting from the deli's to save about $10 at the grocery store by the timeshare.

Jim


----------

